# Eggs still attached to molted exoskeleton...



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I've just caught sight of my PFR exoskeleton molt with some eggs still attached to. There are a number of babies actively swimming about.

Temperature is at ~25°C, diet varies and consists of greenwater+algae collected from greenwater culture, liquified green peas+spinach, Hikari algea wafer, sinking catfish pellets, norfin algae wafer. Shrimps are feed small amounts until complete consumed once a day, and 1 fasting day out of the week.

I've move it to a location where there is a current hoping to keep the eggs aerated if they are still viable.

I wonder if someone can help points to the potential 
1) root cause(s),
2) remedies, 
3) prevention.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

My thoughts on this topic,

1) root cause(s)
- some berried shrimp will molt if you do a water change, or molt on certain water parameter swings. 
- Shrimps are just not happy or just inexperienced.


2) remedies,
- Not sure what you mean, you can't stick the shell back on that's for sure.
- You can try to hatch the eggs. I find the successful rate pretty good if you put work in it.


3) prevention.
- avoid water parameter swing when there's berried shrimps in tank.
- I find that if you keep doing or reduce a little on your regular water change scheme then it doesn't happen as much. I do WC every 4 - 8 weeks or more, if I do a WC when there are berried shrimps, they are more likely to molt.
- Make sure trace elements are in water, and shrimps get enough calcium.
- I guess if you never let your shrimps berry, then you won't have this issue (just joking)


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for your thought on this Randy.

My water change setup is continuous drip, so technically, there should be next to no swing in any parameter. The volume per week is about 10%.

The shrimp in question is actually between 12 - 18 months old.

GH and KH are quite high with a piece of tuffa rock, and some limestone pebble in the substrate that's mostly. 

Would spinach in the diet be enough to give it enough Calcium?

I've no idea about trace element, but how do I go about adding trace elements?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

If you only have 1 shrimp with this issue, and that shrimp could be 18 months old, I don't think you need to worry about it.

Some people are saying that calcium in water has much less effects than the calcium in food. I'm not sure if that can be backed up by researches but I'd rather play safe. So some calcium intake from food is important in my opinion. If your shrimps eat a variety of food, I don't think you need to worry about either calcium or trace.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Thank you*

Randy, I just want to say thank you for your inputs, not only in this thread but in the others also. Your patient in answering questions, sharing your knowledge with others, all without judgement have helped further my interest and passion in shrimp keeping. I have not doubt that many other share my sentiment toward you.

I'd nominate you for the member of the year if there is such an award!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

LTPGuy said:


> Randy, I just want to say thank you for your inputs, not only in this thread but in the others also. Your patient in answering questions, sharing your knowledge with others, all without judgement have helped further my interest and passion in shrimp keeping. I have not doubt that many other share my sentiment toward you.
> 
> I'd nominate you for the member of the year if there is such an award!


It's my honoured when my opinions are valued. But like everything you read online, you need to be the judge on the information and turn them into your own experience which is the only thing that will help you in the end.


----------

